# Treating depression in KL



## bbinhongkong (Jul 15, 2017)

My friend is suffering from pretty severe depression while traveling in KL. Can anyone recommend a service for travellers where he might get some counselling or even some medication. Any advice or info would be much appreciated.


----------

